# Aldi



## missmatch (12 October 2012)

Just had an email an Aldi will have jods, hoodies and reversible gilets in from Sunday if anyone goes there x

Gilet is hi-viz by the way x


----------



## Dizzle (12 October 2012)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, I'm away until Wednesday!


----------



## applecart14 (15 October 2012)

I've had some brilliant stuff from there before now and bought the liveries at the yard stuff as well.  The best was the flashing flourescent leg bands (four for a fiver) and a flourescent breast plate reduced to £4.99 and an flourescent exercise sheet reduced to £7.99.  I bought two, one for when the current one loses its colour.


----------



## supagran (17 October 2012)

missmatch said:



			Just had an email an Aldi will have jods, hoodies and reversible gilets in from Sunday if anyone goes there x

Gilet is hi-viz by the way x
		
Click to expand...

I've just bought the gilet, its really good, black on one side and reflective/flourescent on the other.  The jods seem good quality and not at all thin, sizing is a bit odd - I got a medium but would have found the small too small (if you get my meaning), but I'm sure once they are washed they will fit better.  The socks are great, lovely fitting.

Spent a small fortune there on Tuesday!


----------



## showpony (17 October 2012)

Im wearing the Gilet as we speak super comfey & love the way its reversable - I had to get the medium as bulky back protector - They were being snapped up yesterday - Also got the Socks, super warm.

[/B][/B]



supagran said:



			I've just bought the gilet, its really good, black on one side and reflective/flourescent on the other.  The jods seem good quality and not at all thin, sizing is a bit odd - I got a medium but would have found the small too small (if you get my meaning), but I'm sure once they are washed they will fit better.  The socks are great, lovely fitting.

Spent a small fortune there on Tuesday!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## RainbowDash (18 October 2012)

Certainly recommend the reversible gilet - wore mine today - lovely and warm - large zipped pockets for phone/keys etc.

Used reflective side for hack - mate at the yard flagged us down on our way back up the lane to comment on how good the hi-vis was and wanted to know where to get one.   The jods are comfy and generous fit, Thermal set well worth a look.


----------



## monkeybum13 (18 October 2012)

Wore my body warmer for the first time yesterday, nice and bright for hacking and the dark side covers up marks you pick up from doing yard jobs. Perfect thickness for the winter


----------



## Twinkley Lights (18 October 2012)

Thanks for the tip I will check out my local one.  I've had some great stuff from them before.


----------



## Honey08 (18 October 2012)

Not much left at ours yesterday.  Got two tops - lovely and  cosy..


----------



## TrasaM (18 October 2012)

I got the medium jods and they are very generous in the waist. My friend got the gilet and it's really good. Oh, also bought the thermals. Have worn the top and it's actually very comfy. Will save the bottoms for colder weather  thanks to whoever posted the tip. Oh..tried their prosecco and it is really good.


----------



## fuffy (20 October 2012)

I got the thermals and very nice too! Got  yard boots earlier in the year. Excellent value


----------



## missmatch (24 October 2012)

Just to say I bought the jodhpurs and gilet and both have washed brilliantly  The jods are lovely, really thick cotton and they are warm too.
I bought the thermals too but havent tried them out yet x


----------



## Nosey (27 October 2012)

Do you think they'll have anything left now?


----------



## missmatch (27 October 2012)

I doubt there would be much left now it sells out quite quick  But they do seem to do equestrian products regularly  If you sign up up for the Aldi newsletter/email then you will at least know when its due in and hopefully get some on the day xxx


----------



## Nosey (28 October 2012)

Brilliant..thanks for that tip missmatch


----------



## Honeylight (29 October 2012)

As well as the clothing, they have those bright green olives in oil this week, they cost an arm & a leg everywhere else, but are cheap in Aldi. Also their chocolate is all good, (particularly the bar with almonds in), as is their coffee. Really useful shop to go in.


----------



## georgiaziggy (29 October 2012)

My auntie brought me some thermals and a navy fleece from there, fleece is fairly thin so fits under my coats well my omg its so warm!! Im always toasty in it without it being bulky under my coat


----------



## kajabe (29 October 2012)

Just gone and bought myself a hoodie and top  They only had size 's' in the gilet so didnt get one
gutted! oh well i'm really looking forward to wear the tops


----------



## jodie3 (29 October 2012)

When I went in they only had small sizes left but I did get some socks.  I've had their fishing socks before and they are excellent, lined and warm.

Also very pleased as got a head torch for under a fiver, when I got home and had a proper look it included two good torches and all the batteries!! Bargain!!


----------

